# Ugly Stiks advice



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

OK, I don't have much to put into my fishing but I am also sick of breaking cheap poles. I am thinking of buying an Ugly Stik. Yeah, it is actually a big purchase to me lol. I am going to get an UL and maybe a medium.

They're only $31 at Wally World. Good idea? I've never owned one, come to think of it, I have never spent more than $25 on a rod and reel combo lol!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I only own Ugly Stiks. They're virtually indestructable. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

jcustunner24 said:


> I only own Ugly Stiks. They're virtually indestructable.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


That is exactly what I wanted to hear LOL!!!


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

If your having problems with breaking poles, ugly stik is for sure what you need lol. If you really give it hell, you'll maybe break an eye off at best. If you actually snap the blank, well you just need to be more careful, lol'.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

The only issue I have ever known with Ugly Sticks is with the two piece rods. The two pieces can come apart when you cast. Long ago when I used these rods I learned to reseat the two pieces throughout a day of fishing. But if you can break an Ugly Stick, the problem is most probably with you not the rod!


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I have a friend that has one that he has used for about in fact the is the only rods he owns,He fish's the Maumee and Lake Erie a lot,he has been retired 9 years and fish's the run and then Catfish along with Lake Erie..His Wife Heep's track of everything 67 trips on Lake Erie last year,,he has the regular ugly stick ..I have a couple but mine are The ugly stick lite,,I like them because the are lighter in weight,,I also have other expensive rods ,,I know what you mean about breaking rods ,I recently went to Shimano ,because with there Warranty you just take them back to Bass Pro and they replace it.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

buyer beware
i had bought a medium action ugly stik combo with the reel. some how, it just did not feel right. it had a rough action. went fishing with it, and hooked a two pound bass. the rod snapped like a twig. lost that bass. since then, i got a daiwa samurai, and put that thing through heck. several 8lbs+ catfish in one day is the ultimate test. got my money back and got the ugly stik ultralight. dependable, and powerful. caught a 3 pound bass on ultralight tackle, with 4 pound test. the rod came through with flying colors.
long story short, you may get a powerful, and dependable rod, or you may get a bad, POC rod that breaks like a twig. some ugly stik are bad, but most (i hope) are good. if you do get one, make sure you get a warranty plan.







bass on ugly stik, caught with a black worm rival


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

I've used ultralight Ugly Sticks for years, perchin'. I can't tell you how many huge sheephead I've pulled up without those rods breaking. They really amaze me. JMO and experience.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> buyer beware
> i had bought a medium action ugly stik combo with the reel. some how, it just did not feel right. it had a rough action. went fishing with it, and hooked a two pound bass. the rod snapped like a twig. lost that bass. since then, i got a daiwa samurai, and put that thing through heck. several 8lbs+ catfish in one day is the ultimate test. got my money back and got the ugly stik ultralight. dependable, and powerful. caught a 3 pound bass on ultralight tackle, with 4 pound test. the rod came through with flying colors.
> long story short, you may get a powerful, and dependable rod, or you may get a bad, POC rod that breaks like a twig. some ugly stik are bad, but most (i hope) are good. if you do get one, make sure you get a warranty plan.
> 
> ...


Had to be a defective mfg or a nick in the blank by someone. I have had many people on my boats that use Ugly Sticks and have never had anyone complain. I like them for perch rods but would only buy the Lite model if I was to use them for an all purpose rod. Ugly Sticks and Ugly Stikc Lite are the best bang for the buck IMO. I personally use St Croix but that is just my preference.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Ive had the same experience as leeabu. Had a 2 piece light action ugly stik lite 5 ft 6 in. It was always coming apart and at least twice per trip i would cast off the half. I had to push it together constantly. Super annoying. Maybe someone has a trick up their sleeve like something you could put on the interface. I was considering just gluing it together and turning it into a 1 piece, thats how annoying it was(pushing it together about every 10-15 casts). Indestructible though but not very sensitive. If you want a sensitive rod you mght look into something else. Dont have experience with lightning rod but know they are more sensitive. Also maybe look into the berkley amp i think about 30 or the new abu rods look nice.


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

I have 2 Ugly Sticks. One is a Light Pro baitcaster one piece that I havent used all that much but seems to be a really nice rod. The second is a 2 piece combo rod and reel medium action that I hate so much its getting replaced as soon as I can get to Bass Pro. Its only a couple months old but the end never stays on.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I own 18 Ugly Stiks. Ten are board/Dipsy rods. Four are perch jerkin' rods, and the others are various spinning rods, mainly used for casting for smallmouth and pike in Canada. I've never had a problem with an Ugly Stik.

I haven't found one that I like for walleye jigging, but I've used the same two rods since the early nineties for that.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I have two Ugly Sticks. One I bought and the other I trolled up off the bottom of Pymatuning while in a Muskie Tournament. They are both one piece rods so I never had a problem with them coming apart. I always try to buy one piece rods except of course for flyrods, noodle rods and Lake Erie trolling rods. In my opinion an Ugly stick is a fine rod and doesn't cost a fortune as some of the other rods do.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Anyone using an Ugly Stik with a baitcaster? I've never bought a rod and reel separate, so I'm learning here with that. I need something a bit heavier duty for muskie than my medium-light Daiwa spinning combo (I've landed muskie between 36-46" using it.....can't say if it was luck, the pole, or me that succeeded there). 

BTW: Talking about two pieces here. With as much equipment as we take and four people stuffed into a late 80's Civic (the designated fishing car.....it's a mess), we don't have room for one piece rods.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have my ugly stik 7' one piece light pro on a combo with a revo sx and its like a dream....im taking the $40-50 ugly stiks they only sell at walmart(hate that place) but I live those rods...they have a blue green design instead of that awful red orange and yellow...those rods stink

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> I have my ugly stik 7' one piece light pro on a combo with a revo sx and its like a dream....im taking the $40-50 ugly stiks they only sell at walmart(hate that place) but I live those rods...they have a blue green design instead of that awful red orange and yellow...those rods stink
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


I have the same rod but paired with a much less expensive reel than yours but I love rod as well. It's my froggin' rod,I like it it's got some backbone to it. It's the only Ugly Stick rod(in that size) that I like. I got an US microspin but I only use that when I'm taking my boy out for some Gills.That little rod is pretty good,reeled in some pretty big cats on it.


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

i've been using my ugly stik light for over a year now and have not had any problems.. this is my first year fishing, and i've muscled the hell out of some big bass. the only problem i have had is my dad rolled the car door window up on the tip of the rod, the eye was bent, but it still holds up fine. all i did was bend it back, and haven't had a problem at all. i'd suggest it.. and it's pretty cheap as you've said


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I love my ugly sticks. I use them for spinning and for perch. Catch all my night eyes and cats on them. I take a fine sandpaper to the end to rough them up a little when I first buy them and that eliminates the coming apart. Never really been a problem for me. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Well I went to Meijer and found an one-piece Ugly Stik UL combo for $31.95. Heck, I almost didn't ask permission from She Who Screams! But I did...and I got it.
Luckily I am off until August 2nd so I will be wading the Scioto in Northern Delaware County as much as possible. I will let y'all know what I think!


----------



## Mark Komo (Aug 26, 2009)

I was a observer on a lake ontario pro am event a few weeks back. A lot of guys run ugly sticks. Like het said,greatfor pulling rigs,but kinda tough on the jig bite.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I think I had my Ugly Stik for 20 years. ULTRA TOUGH rod, but not very sensitive. Are they good buys? Heck yeah!


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

I have 5 Ugly Stiks and I love them. I had one that never felt right and I have it for 2 yrs, first time out this yr I cast it out and it just shattered. I emailed U.S. and they called me within 2 day and gave me an address to send it to plus 9.95 and they are going to replace it. No receipt no warranty


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

So far so good, 1 channel caught on a crankbait, a sunfish and a crappie. I must have been using some BAD poles because the US is more sensitive than I am used to!


----------



## cincy-angler (Mar 27, 2007)

I've got an Ugly Stik Lite pro spinning combo from walmart that I've used for a couple years and I've been very happy with it.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Caught a 15" smallie in the Scioto this week and the UL rig handled it really well. SOOOOOO much fun catching a fish like that on UL gear!


----------

